
A Young Man Quits His Old Life and Goes West - anishkothari
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/06/03/fashion/mens-style/van-life-nomad.html
======
brudgers
The Vanual manual: [http://thevanual.com/](http://thevanual.com/)

